# santa monica ca, to lancaster ca.



## maxwicks (Dec 24, 2002)

does anyone know whee i can find a route between these two spots- any advice/review on the route


----------



## mickey-mac (Sep 2, 2000)

*Sierra Highway*



maxwicks said:


> does anyone know whee i can find a route between these two spots- any advice/review on the route


I've never ridden to Lancaster, but you should be able to get there on Sierra Highway. To get to Sierra Hwy, take Sepulveda up to Rinaldi in Granada Hills. Go left on Rinaldi to Balboa and go right, up the hill. Go straight until Balboa ends at Foothill and turn left. Turn right at the (only) stop sign and you'll be on Sierra Hwy. The portions of Sierra Hwy I've ridden are rolling and generally parallel the 14 freeway. You may want to confirm the route on Mapquest or a Thomas Guide.


----------



## maxwicks (Dec 24, 2002)

mickey-mac said:


> I've never ridden to Lancaster, but you should be able to get there on Sierra Highway. To get to Sierra Hwy, take Sepulveda up to Rinaldi in Granada Hills. Go left on Rinaldi to Balboa and go right, up the hill. Go straight until Balboa ends at Foothill and turn left. Turn right at the (only) stop sign and you'll be on Sierra Hwy. The portions of Sierra Hwy I've ridden are rolling and generally parallel the 14 freeway. You may want to confirm the route on Mapquest or a Thomas Guide.


thanks- how dangerious do you think the traffic conditions are


----------



## maxwicks (Dec 24, 2002)

thanks- for the info=how dangerous do you thing the traffic conditions are


----------



## mickey-mac (Sep 2, 2000)

Honestly, I didn't feel all that comfortable on Sierra Highway once I passed Santa Clarita. The shoulder is pretty narrow and traffic goes by at freeway speed. Things might get better past the Santa Clarita Valley, but I just haven't ridden Sierra Hwy that far. However, Sierra might be the only way to ride to Lancaster.


----------



## maxwicks (Dec 24, 2002)

mickey-mac said:


> Honestly, I didn't feel all that comfortable on Sierra Highway once I passed Santa Clarita. The shoulder is pretty narrow and traffic goes by at freeway speed. Things might get better past the Santa Clarita Valley, but I just haven't ridden Sierra Hwy that far. However, Sierra might be the only way to ride to Lancaster.


THANKS


----------



## The Walrus (Apr 2, 2000)

*As a partial alternative...*

...you could go through Soledad Canyon--you can either turn onto Soledad Cyn Rd from Sierra Highway in Canyon Country (traffic might be a bit iffy the first few miles), or get on the bike path where Sierra Highway crosses the Santa Clara River and go east to the end; a short jog to the left under the freeway will get you to Soledad Cyn Rd, which is wide at first, but after about 5 miles, when you've passed all the housing tracts, it narrows to a 2-laner. Traffic is generally light, and since you're out in the boonies, you can hear approaching vehicles long before you see them. One caveat--there's a tunnel at the west end of the canyon, but it's not all that long and you can time it so no cars are "sharing" it with you. 

Soledad Cyn Rd eventually reconnects with Sierra Highway in Acton.


----------

